# 408 Ryder's Car club annual family an friends Backyard BBQ!



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

(Ruby creek site)
Come threw all car clubs an solo riders for great times an great gente along with firme rides! What can be better an free eats!!!! Hope to see all of ya out there with your family's.......
408 Ryder's CC family.......


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

If ya have any questions get at me on a pm..... Thanks


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

SHRKNDCE said:


> If ya have any questions get at me on a pm..... Thanks


Aztec Creations will be there my Brothas ;-)


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

Outlaw66 said:


> Aztec Creations will be there my Brothas ;-)


Thanks brotha.........


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Jimmy's Low Low Production will be in the house, Filming all the rides/gente/bbq/games/etc.. see you there :thumbsup:


----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

knightbandit88 said:


> Jimmy's Low Low Production will be in the house, Filming all the rides/gente/bbq/games/etc.. see you there :thumbsup:


Fasho brotha!:thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

SHRKNDCE said:


> (Ruby creek site)
> Come threw all car clubs an solo riders for great times an great gente along with firme rides! What can be better an free eats!!!! Hope to see all of ya out there with your family's.......
> 408 Ryder's CC family.......


:thumbsup:


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

_*BumP!!*_


----------



## Impala builder (Aug 18, 2009)

Sounds great, gonna try and make it there.:thumbsup:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

knightbandit88 said:


> Jimmy's Low Low Production will be in the house, Filming all the rides/gente/bbq/games/etc.. see you there :thumbsup:


Thanks bro! a new video for my lil boy to watch over and over! :thumbsup:


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

Impala builder said:


> Sounds great, gonna try and make it there.:thumbsup:


You vatos are more than welcome...... Hope to see ya there!


----------



## Redeemed1 (Jul 7, 2009)

PMed you!


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

Redeemed1 said:


> PMed you!
> View attachment 618123
> View attachment 618124


Yessir! Gonna be good times bro!!!!:h5:


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

No Problem....Glad to see i got a young fan base too Tight Tight....thanks for all the support :thumbsup: See u then


----------



## chev48 (Aug 15, 2012)

bump 4 the homies :thumbsup:


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

chev48 said:


> bump 4 the homies :thumbsup:


Good lookin!:h5:


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

TTT yesssssssss.......... Comin soon!


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

Jus a few pics from past years! 408 Ryder's CC BBQ comin soon!


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

_*Here's a video of the 408 Ryder's C.C. 1st Annual BBQ 2011 Check it out....Filmed/Edited by "JLLP"








*_


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

Outlaw66 said:


> TTT


Good lookin'!:thumbsup:


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

Good times............ Comin soon 408 Ryder's CC BBQ!!!!!!!!


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

TTT..........


----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

ttt for da fam


----------



## Mr.G (Mar 26, 2010)

TTT Family First will be there homies!


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

Mr.G said:


> TTT Family First will be there homies!


:h5:Thanks brotha!


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

*Here's a link below from the 408 Ryder's C.C. 2nd Annual BBQ "Photos" ..Enjoy..uffin:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Jimm....254125001366485.50808.118054378306882&type=3

Photo's taken by "JLLP"

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Jimm....254125001366485.50808.118054378306882&type=3
*


----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

ttt


----------



## ~esjmami~ (Apr 25, 2012)

:thumbsup:

See you guys there again this year!


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

TTT EAST SIDE RIDERS WILL BE THERE IN FULL FORCE SUPPORING OUR CAENALES SSSSSSSSHHHHHAAAAAAAOOOOOOO


----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. said:


> TTT EAST SIDE RIDERS WILL BE THERE IN FULL FORCE SUPPORING OUR CAENALES SSSSSSSSHHHHHAAAAAAAOOOOOOO


gracias homboy much love TTT for good times


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

Comin soon hope to see ya all out for good eats an good times with firme gente an badass wips!


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

BUMP!!


----------



## ~esjmami~ (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

bumpin TTT


----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

bumpin TTT


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

_*TO THE TOP....:h5:*_


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

knightbandit88 said:


> _*TO THE TOP....:h5:*_


:h5:Rite on bro....


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

Hope to see y'all out there!:thumbsup:


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

Bump.......:boink:


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

TTT FOR 4 THE HOMIES


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

Almost here gente save the date!!!!!!!


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

Comin soon:wow:


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

_*408 Ryder's Car Club 2nd Annual BBQ






*__*"JLLP"*_


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

TTT FOR THE RYDER FAM! 
JUST OVER 1 MONTH AWAY... NICE RIDES, GREAT FOOD, FAMILY FUN!! SEE YA ALL THERE!!:wave:


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

What's good gente comin quick! Gonna be a blast


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

knightbandit88 said:


> _*408 Ryder's Car Club 2nd Annual BBQ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yesssss........:thumbsup:


----------



## TISHA (Aug 9, 2006)

*CANT WAIT,* *WATSONVILLE IMPALAS CC* *WILL BE THERE!*


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

TISHA said:


> *CANT WAIT,* *WATSONVILLE IMPALAS CC* *WILL BE THERE!*


Rite on!!! :h5:


----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

Outlaw66 said:


> Aztec Creations will be there my Brothas ;-)


Gracias brotha!:h5:


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

TTT


----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

knightbandit88 said:


> Just in case for the people that missed it last years 408 Ryders 1st Annual BBQ, Here's a video from 408 Ryders BBQ last year 2011....the weather was just right, the food was great! and can't wait to go this year--:worship:, see you there!!:thumbsup:


Our first BBQ ........ had a blast can't wait till the 6 of july


----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

ttt


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

_*T.T.T.*_


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

Sexy!:boink:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

TTT FOR GOOD TIMES AHEAD!:thumbsup:


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

T
T
T

:h5:


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

Sesy time! Can't wait!


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

Sssssshhhhhhoooooowwwwwwww........... Badass rides an sexy gente........... What else is there!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

SHRKNDCE said:


> Sssssshhhhhhoooooowwwwwwww........... Badass rides an sexy gente........... What else is there!



:worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

ttt


----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

LowriderLobo said:


> ttt


:thumbsup:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

SHRKNDCE said:


> Sesy time! Can't wait!


2 cupcakes! Yesssss


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

locs_650 said:


> :worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship:


Lol. . One luv bra. Hope the bosses show up!


----------



## SJ 6TRE RAG (Feb 16, 2012)

SHRKNDCE said:


> Comin soon:wow:


TTT


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

SHRKNDCE said:


> (Ruby creek site)
> Come threw all car clubs an solo riders for great times an great gente along with firme rides! What can be better an free eats!!!! Hope to see all of ya out there with your family's.......
> 408 Ryder's CC family.......


hno:Almost!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

_*BUMP!!*_


----------



## Mr.G (Mar 26, 2010)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## 6t5DROP (Oct 4, 2010)

...... C U THERE!!!!


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

T.T.T.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

T
T
T


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

6t5DROP said:


> ...... C U THERE!!!!


Rite on!:h5:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

*BUMP!
uffin:*


----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

TTT


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

GOODMORNING EVERYONE..TODAY IS THAT DAY 408 Ryders..see u guys later on today :thumbsup:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

Thanks to the 408 riders for another great barbeque at the park with great people .

My family had a Kool time as always


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks too everyone who showed up and made our event possibly. Impalas car club, essr, family 1st, bomb drifters, excandlow, aztec creations, patrons, san jose finest, luxurious, Watsonville Impalas! The list goes on. Thanks to all he cook's and ladies that made delicious plates... GRACIAS!


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

Here's some pics i took at yesterday's 408 Ryder's CC 3rd Annual BBQ.
Parliament CC and AnchetaWorkshop had a great time as always!!!

















more pics to come....


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

more pics to come....


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

GREAT PHOTOs :thumbsup:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> Thanks too everyone who showed up and made our event possibly. Impalas car club, essr, family 1st, bomb drifters, excandlow, aztec creations, patrons, san jose finest, luxurious, Watsonville Impalas! The list goes on. Thanks to all he cook's and ladies that made delicious plates... GRACIAS!



:thumbsup:nice ride out there..good food..good time


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

Ancheta_Workshop said:


> more pics to come....


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

Ancheta_Workshop said:


>


bad ass pix bro


----------



## 6t5DROP (Oct 4, 2010)

Ancheta_Workshop said:


> more pics to come....


 .....PICS ARE ALWAYS CLEAN.....:h5:


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

Thank ya all for joining us and making this a badass day of good food bad rides an great gente to chill with! :h5:
Let's see more pics if ya got them!


----------



## Mr.G (Mar 26, 2010)

TTT for 408 RYDERS, :thumbsup: Family First had a good time! All the rides out there were lookling clean!
Marvin great pictures as always! :thumbsup:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

i got some ok ones...


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

SHRKNDCE said:


> 408 Ryder's CC annual BBQ 2013.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

A few flicks I gots!








































































































Great times in San Jo!


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

[URL="http://s1193.photobucket.com/user/mr408ryder/media/car club/20130706_130803.jpg.html"]







[/URL]


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

SHRKNDCE said:


> SHRKNDCE said:
> 
> 
> > 408 Ryder's CC annual BBQ 2013.............
> ...


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

[URL=http://s1193.photobucket.com/user/mr408ryder/media/car club/20130706_135818.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

[URL="http://s1193.photobucket.com/user/mr408ryder/media/car club/20130706_142554.jpg.html"]







[/URL]


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)




----------

